# MS SQL - Typumwandlung



## zille (31. März 2005)

Hey, wer kann mir weiter helfen?

Ich habe zwei Spalten... "Time_from" und "Time_to"
Beide sind vom Typ char(5), so dass ich die Zeit
folgendermaßen eingeben kann z.b: 11:30 oder 13:15

Das Problem liegt darin, wie ich in einer weiteren Spalte die
Differenz berechnen kann
Da es ja vom Typ char ist und nicht vom Typ Date oder sonstigem!

Hat wer eine Idee

Vielen Dank!
Gruß, zille


----------



## andi_g69 (4. April 2005)

CONVERT (datetime, Time_from, 108) wandelt die Startzeit in einen "echten" Datumswert um, entsprechend geht es für Time_to. Dann kannst Du die Differenz mit der DATEDIFF Funktion ermitteln.


----------

